# My version of "Dust in the Wind" from Kansas



## arts (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi everyone, I have been very busy practicing and studying. I haven't come here for awhile.

I uploaded my music video for the opera aria "Ebben! Ne Andro Lontana" from La Wally. 
I also made my own version of "Dust in the Wind" by Kansas.

I hope you like it.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks Elena. Great video. Liked the desert and the slow motion.


----------



## arts (Jun 17, 2011)

Itullian said:


> Thanks Elena. Great video. Liked the desert and the slow motion.


Thank you very much! 
I am in a winter wonderland in my next video. LOL


----------

